# Bluebeards Castle Hilltop II



## Alvesm (Feb 26, 2006)

Does anyone know if partial kitchen means no stove at Hilltop II?


----------



## irbyjr (Mar 1, 2006)

Alvesm said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if partial kitchen means no stove at Hilltop II?


************************
It means a small undercounter fridge and sink, a countertop two-burner stove (no oven), microwave, toaster, coffee maker,  dishes, pots/pans, etc., for about four people.  You can probably get more if you need it.


----------



## tjk2134 (Mar 1, 2006)

I have a studio booked for December 06 and I have many doubts about Bluebeards, I would be interested in a full report when you get back
thanks and good luck


----------



## Tia (Mar 2, 2006)

tjk2134 I look forward to hearing from you also in December. I have read from owners who read  the www.bluebeards.net owners boards and bluebeard yahoo groups then report back they find things better than expected. It's not 4 or 5 star, nor RID like it was   , plus many islanders work on what they call island time aka slow. Hopefully the issues with the developer/management here will be settled sooner than later,  so all vacationers  can get back to just enjoying the USVI.


----------



## tjk2134 (Mar 5, 2006)

thanks for the link to bluebeards.net and I'll look at the yahoo forum.
I have looked at many reviews on tripadvisor.com about St. thomas resorts and it's amazing how they can be so different. We don't expect Marriott quality, were just hoping they find our reservations for 2 studios and that it's not a high crime area.
It's my understanding that bluebeards castle is way up on the hill, close to or in town. and the villas ll are between the castle and the beach. I am renting these 2 studios for my wife, daughter and inlaws and I really want things to go smooth for thier vacation
thanks


----------



## caribbean (Mar 5, 2006)

I haven't been there in years so can't speak to the condition. But I can tell you that you will have a wonderful view of the harbor & sunset.


----------



## irbyjr (Mar 6, 2006)

*Bluebeard's Castle*



			
				tjk2134 said:
			
		

> thanks for the link to bluebeards.net and I'll look at the yahoo forum.
> I have looked at many reviews on tripadvisor.com about St. thomas resorts and it's amazing how they can be so different. We don't expect Marriott quality, were just hoping they find our reservations for 2 studios and that it's not a high crime area.>
> 
> Crime is there as it is everywhere, but as at home, stay out of questionable areas, especially at night, and you'll be fine.
> ...


>

It is on a hill, walking distance to town in daylight, but NOT at night.  Hilltop II units are my favorites as they are near the (medium-size) pool and restaurants.  BUT, there is no beach at the Castle.  You can use the Bluebeard's Beach Club facilities or any other beach, but you have to get there--2-3 miles away.  I have a labeled aerial photo of the Castle facilities that I can send to you if you like.

Irbjr@aol.com


----------

